# Wood Mizer LT 40 HDG 24



## David Van Asperen

Hey all,
Looking at a 1993 WM LT 40 HDG 24 it has always been under cover and the head has been gone through with a long list of parts that have been replaced . Kohler motor that has 3 hours on it ( not sure of size) debarker , sharpener and other spare parts. Firm at 17,500 .
I have NEVER owned and or operated a band saw mill, live in an urban setting , setting and am wondering if this is too much for the mill and too much mill for me.
I am currently do a small amount of CSM work for myself but have been dreaming of a mill for years and maybe live the dream BEFORE I retire in a few years. I know the band saw mill will be much less labor in the long run. Any thoughts that I need to consider, anyone have first hand comparison experience between say Wood Mizer and Timber King mills and just post your thoughts so I can try to determine if I should make this investment. It would be a stretch for the money but I believe it is doable. Currently have trees available at the city landfill for free. Talking with a tree service guy and may be able to work a deal with him.
Thanks to all in advance, your info and experience has served me well in the past and I am sure it will guide me again.
Dave


----------



## Kevin

David Van Asperen said:


> 1) .. if this is too much for the mill and
> 
> 2) ...too much mill for me.
> 
> 3) ... I know the band saw mill will be much less labor in the long run.
> 
> 4) ...Any thoughts that I need to consider,
> 
> 5) ...anyone have first hand comparison experience between say Wood Mizer and Timber King
> 
> 6) ...It would be a stretch for the money but I believe it is doable.
> 
> 7) ...Currently have trees available at the city landfill for free. Talking with a tree service guy and may be able to work a deal with him.



1) Sounds a bit high for that mill in the current market but hard to know without an inspection and engine size

2) You almost can't have too much mill if you can afford it - you'll use it if you have it. Small mills are limited by their production ability, larger mills have increased volume and capacity that you will use even if just occasionally

3) Not necessarily. The more you can mill the more you likely will. Less production means less work and vice versa.

4) Support equipment - not essential but a wall you'll hit if you ever want to maximize the production of the mill (I'm just going to mill a little every now and then" famous last words)

5) I've owned a manual Norwood and a LT40 Super with a 42hp Turbo Diesel (current) and the brand doesn't much matter. Don't get stuck on that. Decide what you'll be sawing (hard to predict the future though) and zero in on the type of mill to get you where you want to be not the brand. WM support is excellent but I'd probably never buy a new one unless I was going to buy a WM300 and try to compete with the local lumberyard. used mills are fine if you don't overpay. Used Wm are great because they'll support you just as if you bought it new. You'll even get a welcome pack and customer number in the mail after you call and let them know you own the mill. Free lifetime phone support and it has come in handy as heck may times for me. 

6) better consider all the other costs even if you can get by without support equipment. Hope you aren't considering financing it with the idea your wood sales will make your payment. A lot of guys get in a tight spot buying into that. It's possible but it takes the right situation (support from wife, location and trees available, ready-made market, your learning curve, ad infinitum) - I always encourage saving then buying if possible. Debt is a bad thing and sawmills are no exception. A boat payment is about the only thing worse. 

7) If you buy a sawmill don't worry the trees will come out of the woodwork. 


Just a few quick thoughts - but just scratching the surface. For example consider where you're going to stack and dry all this lumber. It can take a LOT of room - do you have it?


----------



## David Van Asperen

Kevin, thanks for your time and input, both are valued by me. More head scratching to do.
Dave


----------



## davduckman2010

good for you david ill get one too someday .you get that thing there will be no stoping you another monster created. you bring on over here and try it out for a month or two duck


----------



## Kevin

Another thing to consider is if that new engine has been sitting up for a long time or if it was a recent replacement. Machinery that has sat for decades always bite you in the butt replacing old seals and bearings etc. I'd look for something that has had recent use and hasn't been sitting idle for so long. I'd much rather have an engine or mill with 300 hours that's been running recently than one with 3 that's sat for a long time. There's plenty of used mills out there . . . .


----------



## DavidDobbs

Saw it on CL seems pretty high to me.


----------



## jimmyjames

Seems high as well, there's an lt40 just like the one you mentioned for sale here for $9,000. I'm jot sure what the horsepower is on it but it looks like a descent saw and is still milling lumber.


----------



## David Van Asperen

Thanks to all for the input and your valued opinions. I have ZERO experience on this matter and really do trust your advice so I am going to pass on this one . For now will just keep looking for the right deal at the correct time. Trees will continue to grow so I guess I do not need to hurry into a Too expense set-up. Never have had any intension on making money doing this so maybe better consider not spending more than need be.
Will need to make a place to dry and store lumber as well as a few other pieces of support equipment.
Kevin I really appreciate your tip on having your spouse on board with this type of endeavor !!!!!!!!!!!!!
Kim ( my wife of nearly 28 years ) has suggested that we purchase a different home that gives us more space for shop and lumber making storage. This has long been a dream of mine that Kim is very willing to help make a reality.
I would never make that kind of investment and or lifestyle change without Kim"s support. I guess that might be why we have made it 27+ years.
Dave


----------



## Kevin

Sounds like you two are making the right choice for now David. It also sounds like when y'all do decide to do it, you will have thought it through and planned as much as possible, and will most likely achieve the goals you set with it.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

David Van Asperen said:


> Thanks to all for the input and your valued opinions. I have ZERO experience on this matter and really do trust your advice so I am going to pass on this one . For now will just keep looking for the right deal at the correct time. Trees will continue to grow so I guess I do not need to hurry into a Too expense set-up. Never have had any intension on making money doing this so maybe better consider not spending more than need be.
> Will need to make a place to dry and store lumber as well as a few other pieces of support equipment.
> Kevin I really appreciate your tip on having your spouse on board with this type of endeavor !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Kim ( my wife of nearly 28 years ) has suggested that we purchase a different home that gives us more space for shop and lumber making storage. This has long been a dream of mine that Kim is very willing to help make a reality.
> I would never make that kind of investment and or lifestyle change without Kim"s support. I guess that might be why we have made it 27+ years.
> Dave



Keep hunting CL, Sawmilltrader.com, and sawmillexchange.com and you will find the right used mill for you. Don't let the distance between the mill and your location stop you either. If you spend $500-600 on gas to go get the mill and save $5000 by traveling it is worth it. I drove 5 hours one way to get my mill (got a 18' trailer, 10 spalted maple logs, and the mill all for $5800 back in 2009) Good luck in your endevour! 

Greg


----------



## David Van Asperen

Got to love all the encouragement you fellas hand out. Greg I hope that a deal like that can be found for me when the time is right. Thanks for the sites to check on there is one that you listed that I did not have so more to look at and for.
Will let all of you know if and when this happens.
god bless and many thanks,
Dave


----------

